

Salsa-as-a-Service - brandonpindulic

I&#x27;m trying to validate a business idea--monthly salsa subscription service at HombreSalsa.com. I&#x27;d love any and all feedback. Feel free to email hombresalsa@gmail.com :)
======
ljsocal
I like the idea...I have several friends who'd appreciate having this as a
gift.

~~~
brandonpindulic
Awesome, I really appreciate the feedback. Would you mind referring those
friends?

If you subscribe + bring in a referral, I'll give you some extra free salsa :)

